# :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*ECS Tuning 40k Service Kit - MK5 2.5L Engine*
*Everything you need to perform the recommended 40k mile service on your VW 2.5L*

*Please click the images for pricing and more information.*



_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 1:53 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

i'd totally buy this if you could tell me where/how to change the fuel filter.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The fuel filter is located in line on the right hand side, changing it out should not be too difficult.
I can't say I've done the process myself yet, but I'll be under my car tonight, let me see if I can get a better idea.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

can anyone chime in with the dealer cost to do this service?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

wow this is my 1st time seeing a stock air filter.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_can anyone chime in with the dealer cost to do this service?

I was quoted $550 from my stealership for the 40K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Bump for ecs tuning


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The dealer 40k service can be very expensive and cost will probably vary a bit from dealer to dealer. That being said, the process is not a very difficult one, so quite a bit of money can be saved doing it yourself.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_
I was quoted $550 from my stealership for the 40K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Bump for ecs tuning









gooooood looord, this kit is awesome then.
ECS, any plan on selling a kit without the stock intake filter for those of us running aftermarket units?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, the stock intake filter accounts for less than $20 of the kit price, unfortunately I don't see the owners offering a kit without it right now just because the savings would be very minimal.
I'd say the best bet would be to just hang onto it as a stock replacement filter or try to sell it separately.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

nice kit, did the 40k service quite a while ago. Asked the dealer about the fuel filter, and they stated, it was only required for the TDI's, however....If the vortex says it should be done at 40k, i'd believe it over the dealer, so i guess i might be changing a fuel filter soon.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## donknotts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does anyone know of a DIY for replacing the air filters? This would be my first time doing any maintenance on my 2006 Rabbit. Any suggestions on tools needed to complete the service?
Thanks,
DK


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The air filter is replaced by removing the engine cover, then unscrewing the bottom portion to access the filter. There should be a DIY floating around somewhere for the engine cover removal / filter.
The cabin filter is a little more involved to get at, a Bentley manual is probably going to be the best source on that one.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_The air filter is replaced by removing the engine cover, then unscrewing the bottom portion to access the filter. There should be a DIY floating around somewhere for the engine cover removal / filter.
The cabin filter is a little more involved to get at, a Bentley manual is probably going to be the best source on that one.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Eh, not really. Just be prepared to possibly get dust/dirt on you








All you have to do is unscrew the "foam" underside of the dashboard on the passenger's side. It's right under there. And oh, stick a vacuum hose in there to get any excess dirt/dust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

I did my 40k service myself and purchasing this made it 10x easier minus the air filter which I didn't need. The fuel filter is easy to change too.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Definitely looks like a nice kit. Don't forget to do the brake fluid though, its part of the 40k.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (katzen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Do you have a kit like this for the B6 3.6L passat? If so how much?
I could not find one on your site.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_Do you have a kit like this for the B6 3.6L passat? If so how much?
I could not find one on your site.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We do actually, any of the maintenance items and service kits can be found under the "maintenance" category (in the drop down menus) on the website.
Here is a link to the kit you requested:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_The fuel filter is located in line on the right hand side, changing it out should not be too difficult.
I can't say I've done the process myself yet, but I'll be under my car tonight, let me see if I can get a better idea.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Changing fuel filters on high pressure gas lines. I'd make sure that I was VERY clear on procedure before attempting.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

R those spark plugs I see? How hard would that be with limited tools n know-how? I know a bently manual would help obviously


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
We do actually, any of the maintenance items and service kits can be found under the "maintenance" category (in the drop down menus) on the website.
Here is a link to the kit you requested:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply


I do not see a 40K mile maintenance kit at that link? That is the same place I went to when I looked. Just the tranny and oil change kits.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
I do not see a 40K mile maintenance kit at that link? That is the same place I went to when I looked. Just the tranny and oil change kits.









Sorry, they should be on the page now just below the oil change kits:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...nance


_Modified by ECS Tuning - Sales at 1:54 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

wow 40k that sucks im at 90k with stock stuff other than oil and cabin filter and it runs fine with 25-29 mpg.

so i will put this on the list of things to do at 100k seems like a waste to me


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
Sorry, they should be on the page now just below the oil change kits:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply

Cool thanks.
No fuel filter in the passat kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (vwgtipowr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtipowr* »_
Cool thanks.
No fuel filter in the passat kit?

VW considers the fuel filter on the Passat 3.6 a lifetime filter according to the maintenance schedule.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_R those spark plugs I see? How hard would that be with limited tools n know-how? I know a bently manual would help obviously

You need a spark plug socket and a torque wrench. Other than that it's a pretty straight-forward task. Take out old plugs, apply spark juice to new threads, insert carefully, tighten, torque, done.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

the most difficult thing about the spark plugs is getting the coil packs off, there's a special tool designed for it, i used a long flat blade screw driver, worked around very gently, till i could get my fingers underneath, then pulled straight up. It makes a "unsucked" sound and pulls straight out, you won't be able to get the loom out of the way until all plugs are out.
The spark "juice" Outie talks about, is anti-seize, keeps the new plugs from finding a permanent home in your cylinder head. All in all, pretty easy, it'll almost take you longer to get the intake off to change the air filter, as it will to change the plugs.


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

I'm deff picking this up.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Any new sales? Im interested in new brakes...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Our annual holiday sale will begin here at the end of the month, however I'm not sure exactly which parts will be included.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Our annual holiday sale will begin here at the end of the month, however I'm not sure exactly which parts will be included.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

... come on rabbit -> GTI brake kit! Even at retail tho seems like a real good deal relative to buying the oem carriers. 
Maybe a bundle deal on the oem gti upgrade coupled w/the SS lines? Thatd be sweet.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_any plan on selling a kit without the stock intake filter for those of us running aftermarket units?

I just priced it all out without the air filter and it's about $11 cheaper to buy the pieces individually. I will be buying this when my 40K comes up. I'm at 33K right now


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

So whens the sale?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Our annual holiday sale will begin the Friday, November 28th. Over 1000 items across the website will be on sale.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_The dealer 40k service can be very expensive and cost will probably vary a bit from dealer to dealer. That being said, the process is not a very difficult one, so quite a bit of money can be saved doing it yourself.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

My local dealer just quoted me $580 (plus $40 tax). $620 for the 40K service... are you kidding me?!
Just placed my order to ECS for the 40k kit.


_Modified by carlos_31820 at 10:27 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the fuel filter really part of the 40k service? I don't see it on the maintenance schedule.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_
My local dealer just quoted me $580 (plus $40 tax). $620 for the 40K service... are you kidding me?!
Just placed my order to ECS for the 40k kit.

Thanks for the order!

_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_Is the fuel filter really part of the 40k service? I don't see it on the maintenance schedule.

We have included fuel filters in our 40k service kits for quite a few years. While it is not listed on the 2.5 maintenance schedule, it is not a bad part to replace for preventative maintenance.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh ok. I'm far from the 40k ( just barely broke 5k). So hopefully you'll still have this in a few years.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

ECS: Whats the difference between the NGK plugs in your kit and the DENSO Part # 3135 {Standard #K16GPRU11}. Aren't they both OE plugs? Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

The 2.5 came with either NGK or Denso plugs from the factory depending on where the car was built. We currently have the NGK plugs available on the site, and are adding the Denso versions now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_The 2.5 came with either NGK or Denso plugs from the factory depending on where the car was built. We currently have the NGK plugs available on the site, and are adding the Denso versions now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool. Thanks for the super quick reply.







Almost at 40k!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ECS,
Do you offer a kit (remote fuel pump starter, fuel rail fitting, jumper wire) to bleed air out of the fuel system after a fuel filter change on the 2.5L?
John


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (snowshoe)*

Currently we do not have a kit available, however I'll pass this on to the parts guys and see if we can put something together.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (snowshoe)*

i see you guys are adding the extra qt of oil now.
When i ordered it in DEC. You sent me just 1 gallon/5 qt.. i had to buy another Qt.. 2.5L need 6 qt for an oil change. Actually 5.8 qt
you owe me 1 qt.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

To my knowledge, we have always included 6 quarts for the 2.5L kits.
Feel free to shoot us an email or PM with your full name and I can look up your order.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

pm sent
_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_To my knowledge, we have always included 6 quarts for the 2.5L kits.
Feel free to shoot us an email or PM with your full name and I can look up your order.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied!
Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just ordered!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Currently we do not have a kit available, however I'll pass this on to the parts guys and see if we can put something together.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ECS,
Any word on the kit?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (snowshoe)*

Unfortunately we currently are not able to put a kit together, we will have to take a look into things a little further to determine if the bleeding procedure is absolutely necessary. I've had the fuel lines and rail off of my 2.5 and just re-attached them without ever bleeding the system and never had any issues, however we are trying to confirm that is / would be the same for the filter.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Putting mine in now!
















My brother-in-law used to be a VW tech and he says that there is no need to bleed the fuel line, just replace the filter and go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by GTrabbIt at 2:54 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM responded!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_Unfortunately we currently are not able to put a kit together, we will have to take a look into things a little further to determine if the bleeding procedure is absolutely necessary. I've had the fuel lines and rail off of my 2.5 and just re-attached them without ever bleeding the system and never had any issues, however we are trying to confirm that is / would be the same for the filter.

Any updates on this?


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
Any updates on this?

no need to bleed the fuel line, just replace the filter and go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw lifer (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Does anyone know if it is really necessary to change the fuel filter at 40,000 miles? Also, why doesn't VW use 100,000 mile spark plugs on the 2.5L engine? 
At 40,000 miles I would also definitely change the coolant - VW claims it to be long life coolant, but we always had problems with it fouling the engine coolant temperature sensors if not flushed every 30-40,000 miles.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L (vw lifer)*

I am a weekend warrior mechanic, mostly out of need to save money, and love of VW's. This is great that a company is putting together a package maintenance deal.
Just want to clear some things up though. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3246592 If you look at what is actually supposed to be fixed/repaired/replaced at 40k in your owners manual, this kit is focused only on the maintenance of the drivetrain. That said, how many of you were quoted astranomical $cost at the dealer and didn't see that it includes the brake fluid being replaced, pads/rotors if they weren't done already. 
In my case, I just so happen to be at that point in time of replacing brakes pads/rotors/fluid, oil change, pollen filter, and plugs. I think someone else already asked this, but is the fuel filter really necessay at 40k? The manual says for diesels. I will be up around $500 in parts with doing the labor myself, not including beers, but including a Bentley and tools. I think I will leave the timing belt for the mechanic to do, my comfort level.
I see ECS also makes it very convient to purchase a packaged brake job in a box. Most of the time, you have to replace the rotors with the pads anyways. Someone was using their noggin'.








Again, top off all fluids yourself. Clean your engine bay. Do what you are willing to do, and leave the rest up to the professionals.







ECS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MK5CNY at 1:21 PM 5-29-2009_

_Modified by MK5CNY at 1:29 PM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by MK5CNY at 1:31 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

sent you guys an email 2 weeks ago. no response?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

The sales guys were a little behind on emails, but should be all caught up now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

_Quote »_
I think someone else already asked this, but is the fuel filter really necessay at 40k? The manual says for diesels. I think I will leave the timing belt for the mechanic to do, my comfort level.


I don't think it's absolutely necessary to just replace the filter at 40K, but everyone on the forums have recommended doing this for years across many different VW/Audi models. It is very easy to do, and I would definitely recommend getting it done at 40K. If the fuel filter begins to clog, over time it's going to make your fuel pump work harder and possibly cause a premature death. I've replaced the fuel filter at 40K on three of my VW/Audi's and actually had a fuel pump die at 50K on my B6 A4. The dirty fuel that came out of the filter after 40K miles was pretty bad and after seeing this I've personally determined it's a great idea to get it done sooner than later as a preventative measure.
Also, don't we have timing chains on the 2.5L engine? you shouldn't have to replace the timing chain until around 100K miles, not at the normal belt mileage of 75K miles.


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

So the 2.5: I5 came out of the factory with synthetic oil right? The tech I talked to seems a little confused, hence I no longer wish to pay someone for what I can do myself. (also my factory warranty just ran out )


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, the 2.5L does come from the factory with a synthetic oil.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Jon, I will placing the order on payday


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

Question #1 million. 
Anyone have the spark plug gap handy?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure thing, more than happy to help out! If the plugs come with our service kit, they are pre-gaped.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Double awesome


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

I ordered it today 02 NOV 09 at midnight and paid for 2 day shipping. Jon you think I will have the order by Wed?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

If everything was listed as in stock, then it should go out today. If you would like, shoot me a PM with your order number and I can confirm things with the warehouse. 
Thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

Done, thanks Jon.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

so my wife said the car has 40k plus, but she didnt look at the manual and just got the oil changed. Do you really think, after i get back from Iraq in 4 wks, I should change the coolant, along with the plugs/fuel filter/brake fluid, and i was thinking of switching out the tranny gear oil to something lighter? Im more worried about "going past the redline" and causing harm to the drivetrain hoping she doesnt put another 1500-3k miles on the car in that time frame...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Going slightly over the 40k mark to do the 40k service will not hurt anything. I would consider changing out the plugs and fuel filter, but doing the coolant probably isn't necessary. If the brake fluid has been in the car for 2+ years, then I would change it out, but ideally try to do it when changing pads / rotors.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

PM sent so as not to thread jack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 3:54 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM responded!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

How the F*** do the fuel filter lines come off. Other than that, all items installed thanks ECS!


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

About the spark plugs.. Are they OEM? I thought the original plugs are NGK Platinum. The website says Denso k16gpr-u11. Aren't those copper plugs?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (rob454)*

The 40k Service Kit includes the Denso plugs which are a copper core, but lower cost alternative to the NGK's. We do have both the NGK and Denso plugs available separately though:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will they last 40k though?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (rob454)*

The 2.5L could have come from the factory with either Denso (copper) or the NGK plugs, so there should be no issues with them lasting 40k.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well i just placed my first order through ECS and its not looking good. Seems like ECS doesnt ship product to a different address then the billing address, but gives the option on the website. So now Its a big mess with having to pick up the products from an old address because the credit card my girlfriend used. I hope its not always gonna be like this. Maybe Jon can help.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (avargas681)*

I'm not sure of the exact details on the order, but we can ship to different billing / shipping addresses. It does depend on how the payment was made however. Payments made directly by credit card can be shipped to a different address, payments made through PayPal can only be shipped to the verified address on file.
My apologies for any confusion on our part, but feel free to send me a PM or email with your order number and I can take a look into things further.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The 2.5L could have come from the factory with either Denso (copper) or the NGK plugs, so there should be no issues with them lasting 40k.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ehhh..how about OEM plugs lasting 60k....things got hectic since i been back and maintenance kinda got neglected.. oops


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Most plugs will certainly last longer than 60k, however replacing them at the service intervals helps keep things running more efficiently.


----------



## Macromaniacal (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

your site says you are back ordered, how long are we looking?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Macromaniacal)*

It looks like the fuel filter is currently holding things up, we are trying to source it from a different supplier to get things back in stock. I should have some more info here today, but will post as soon as I know more.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickVW's (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: 40k Service Kit and Maintenance Products for Mk5 2.5L ([email protected])*

Maybe its been posted already. The kit even though its pictured, Does NOT come with NGK plugs and are not platinum plugs. If you read the fine print they are DENSO U groove iridium spark plugs. These may work great I didn't see any complaints. If I continue to have no Issues I will be ordering the same set for my 08 Rabbit. 
This is an FYI only, not a complaint or talking down the kit. Yes I may have overlooked something obvious so no need to point it out.
I want to add that the ECS states the DENSO is a good cheap alternative over the 100k service from a NGK platinum plug. Honestly I have been a mechanic for a long time and I will say I have never seen a car go 100k on the same set of plugs without at least one going bad before 70k. Change your platinum's every 60k and if ECS stands by the DENSO plugs getting a 40-50k service life(SOOO WORTH GETTING THEM.)


_Modified by NickVW's at 9:21 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jon - 

I just bought a set of plugs through your website but I did not order the kit since I have most of the parts beforehand. Do these come pregapped?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order! 

If the plugs were ordered from your model page (ex. Rabbit 2.5 > Maintenance > Spark Plugs) then yes, they would be pregapped for your application. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I received my stuff last night! I ordered individually to get the NGK plugs, so mine may not be pre-gapped. Can anyone tell me the gap spec?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order! If the plugs were ordered from the 2.5L page (Rabbit or Jetta), they should already be pre-gapped out of the box. Unfortunately I don't have the gap specs available off hand, but the Bentley should have them if needed.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

.44


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

hey jon, do you have after market intake air filters? like for bsh CAI for an 08 rabbit


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

prenne5050 said:


> hey jon, do you have after market intake air filters? like for bsh CAI for an 08 rabbit


We do have a few aftermarket filters that will fit a 3" intake, they can be found here on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...&utm_content=postreply&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks jon


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ridiculous shipping costs!!*

How about lowering them shipping costs, so the average person can purchase. Your shipping is outrageous, and from what I've heard you don't allow anyone to pick up from your business. It's like $12 or $13 just to ship copper washers!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately shipping small items like screws, washers, etc... is not cost effective when shipped alone, often times those items are less expenisve to pick up from a local dealer if only a few are needed. Adding small items in like those with common maintenance items such as oil drain plugs, oil filters, etc... helps take advantage of the shipping costs. 

We box, package and insure all our orders that ship out. Unfortunately shipping in envelopes does not offer us any ability to insure the package, so all orders are boxed and packaged to make sure if damage were to happen during transit, we have a foot to stand on.


----------



## sickterGTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Thanks*

My dealer in SF wanted $520 plus tax....crazy! Just ordered my kit, too. Thanks ECS for the great deal.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Just bought this kit....picture shows NGK plugs...mine came with the cheap Denso plugs. I went back to ECS website and same picture, but description says OEM Denso plugs...I thought that NGK's were the plugs these engines came with (OEM).


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

20VDUB said:


> Just bought this kit....picture shows NGK plugs...mine came with the cheap Denso plugs. I went back to ECS website and same picture, but description says OEM Denso plugs...I thought that NGK's were the plugs these engines came with (OEM).


My apologies for the confusion on things... We originally included the NGK plugs with these kits, but due to the price, we change over to the Denso at some point, thus the photos are wrong.

The parts guys are going to create a new kit that includes the NGK plugs and get the photos corrected on the kits that include the Denso plugs. Pricing on the kits with the NGK plugs will likely be about $60 more than the kits that include the Denso plugs.


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Jon, I'm picking up the NGK plugs locally. Any chance I can send you folks back the Denso plugs for a small refund?

I've done a little business with ECS in the past and would like to continue as I have always had a great experience...I was just a little upset to see the cheaper plugs show up in the kit. I guess I should have read the description better and called to clarify the discrepancy.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not able to process returns / exchanges myself, but if you send an email over to [email protected] with all your information (name, order number, etc...), the customer service guys should be able to look over things and get you an answer.

Sorry I can't help out directly, but the customer service guys should be able to get you all sorted.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

No problem, thanks Jon!


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking at these kits for the wife's 07 Rabbit. I don't see a kit with NGK plugs anymore, just one with Denso and another with Bosch. Any idea which is the better kit to buy?

I've never used Denso plugs so I don't know their rep.

Other than name, whats the difference between the Bosch and Denso plugs?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

There are typically several manufactures for spark plugs for any given vehicle / engine. They usually come pre-gapped and can just be installed, so who manufactures them is really just a matter of personal preference. We have packaged the 40k service kits with the Denso plugs, largely because of price, but have since added a kit with Bosch plugs.

There have been quite a few requests for kits that include NGK plugs, so we should have a kit that includes the NGK plugs up today. It will likely be the most expensive, however the NGK plugs are what came in the car from the factory, so for those who prefer to run the OEM / NGK plugs, it will be an available option here shortly.

The kit with NGK plugs will be listed here as soon as it is up on the website:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...utm_content=25tech&utm_campaign=25maintenance

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

